# Eberron/Horror Game - FULL - Got my three additional players, thanks!



## Desdichado (Jun 26, 2005)

I'd like to run a PBP game right 'chere on EnWorld set in Eberron -- but with a bit of a twist.  Not your pulp-action Eberron; more of a horror movie Eberron.  Eberron as seen through a George Romero/H.P. Lovecraft and Clive Barker lens, or something like that.

Standard rules, but with Ken Hood's Grim N Gritty Hit Points (for figuring hit points _only_ -- I don't want to get into tracking wound status or anything like that) and some kind of Fear save and Madness mechanics -- probably from _Darkness & Dread_.  If all you've got is the PHB or the SRD, you'll be fine.  If all you've got is the PHB or the SRD and Eberron, you'll be great -- I'll supply the rest of what you need to know.

I've got some ideas of what the campaign will do, but once I get some players, I'd like some feedback before I start on were you want to start, what kind of characters you hope to have, etc.

I'll take up to 5 players (and 2 alternates).  I'll be posting probably every day, maybe more than once (with the possible exception of Saturdays and Sundays, which are more difficult for me) and I'll want posters who can commit to post at least 4-5 times a week -- every day would of course be even better.  I know that sounds like a lot, but it's very difficult for me to run a game that runs _too_ slowly.

Ideally we'd start the game sometime in the first few days of July.

*NEWSFLASH!!!*  Due to some player dropouts, we're down to two characters; a half-elf psion and a human warmage (from _Complete Arcane_)  I will be entertaining the idea of adding more characters to get back up to something resembling "full strength."  If you are interesting in jumping into this story, which has really just begun, post in this thread!


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Jun 26, 2005)

I'd definately be interested in something like this. H.P. Lovecraft meets Eberron? Sounds very cool.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 26, 2005)

Awesome!  I love Call of Cthulhu, I like Eberron, it's the best of both worlds!  Count me in.    I have a lot of ideas for character, but I want to wait and see what char gen rules and whatnot are before I go leaping into creation.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 26, 2005)

I love Eberron, and would definitely be interested in something slightly askew. I'm not familiar with Ken Hood's Grim N Gritty Hit Points, so I might need a quick summary or a pointer on where to look. I am definitely a fan of prequent posting, and can commit to posting at least once a day, oftentimes twice a day (unless sick, of course).


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 26, 2005)

OK, Cursed Quinn, Isida and Harvey, you're all in!

While we're all waiting on two more, here's the GrimNGritty document to look at.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 26, 2005)

I'll be up for it, I envisage a young scholar with a touch of sorcery/psi...
I'll see how we're working out before I think too hard on a cahracter, but just for information, would you allow the Expert class, and woudl this sort of character fit, or would you want more action horror, rather than scholastic horror?

(that probably makes no sense, but take it as an expression of interest).


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 27, 2005)

This sounds very interesting. I'd like to join. I'm thinking about making a Cyran warmage. He's a veteran of The Last War and was on a mission in another country when disaster struck Cyre and turned it into the Mournland.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2005)

I see... I've seen similar things in Unearthed Arcana, so the Grim 'n Gritty rules aren't totally foreign to me.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 27, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I see... I've seen similar things in Unearthed Arcana, so the Grim 'n Gritty rules aren't totally foreign to me.




Well, they're definitely foreign to me, but very interesting! I am so torn for a concept. At first I was envisioning a warforged who would serve as the "unbeliever" stereotype that you often see in horror movies... but trying to get a good feel as to how to play him. Almost like "that can't be a ghost... it's obviously a cleric casting _blink_" but in a world where the nation of Karrnath uses undead troops, I don't think it will work. 

Let me think on it some more... I mean with stuff like the Cults of the Dragons Below, the Daughters of Sora Kell, the Lords of Dusk, there are just so many possibilities for the horror...


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm interested in playing, if there is still a spot open.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2005)

I have an interest in a warforged artificer that's particularly obsessed with the making of things and the creation of new things, no matter how they're created.  Including other things like him/herself.  

I have other ideas as well, but this might lend itself best to this campaign.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 27, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I'm interested in playing, if there is still a spot open.



You'd be no. 6, and technically I asked for five, but I'll go ahead and take you.  The game will be full with six players; 

Cursed Quinn
Isida Kep'Tukari
Harvey
solkan_uk
MadMaxim
Lord_Raven88

As for some of the questions floating around -- I do imagine gameplay that perhaps more closely approximates _Call of Cthulhu_ than D&D in some ways -- scholarly characters, at least for some of you, would definately be helpful.  But a group of all scholars is also a recipe for certain disaster -- there will certainly be forces that you should not stand and fight against unless you all want to die, but there will be other threats that are more mundane, and certainly I'd hope you'd be capable of handling assassins, intrigue, organized criminals and the like.

Imagine a game that's a lot like _The X-files_ in Eberron, but without the plot immunity that always saved Mulder and Scully.  

I'll post some more details of what I had in mind a little later today, while meanwhile the six of you can mull over character concepts if you like.

EDIT:  Also, keep in mind, for the Grim and Gritty document, we're only using the first five pages -- use it to figure out your hit points (they may actually be higher at low levels, especially if you're playing a low hit die character class) and ignore the rest.  If you want to play a class not listed in that document, such as Artificier, Warlock, Scout, psionic class, etc. then extrapolate hit point progression based on hit die -- d4 = poor hit point progression, d6 and d8 = medium hit point progression and d10 and d12 = good hit point progression.  The document as it is is 3.0 compliant, so the ranger should move from the good progression to the medium progression based on it's change in hit die in 3.5 from d10 to d8.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2005)

Question, what about AC and whatnot?  The Grim 'n Gritty rules seemed to imply that the class defense bonus and armor as damage reduction went kind of hand-in-glove with the lowered hit point rules.  Just curious as to how you were adjucating that.  

And I think that the articifer would do well, and I think I can make one that is capable of taking care of himself in a fight.    What are the specifics of character creation Joshua?


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 27, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Question, what about AC and whatnot?  The Grim 'n Gritty rules seemed to imply that the class defense bonus and armor as damage reduction went kind of hand-in-glove with the lowered hit point rules.  Just curious as to how you were adjucating that.



I was going to cut it off at hit points --  AC progression, IMO, is best for games in which magical AC boosting items are very rare to nonexistant.


			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> And I think that the articifer would do well, and I think I can make one that is capable of taking care of himself in a fight.    What are the specifics of character creation Joshua?



Oh, that would be good, wouldn't it?  Use the Standard Array: 15,14,13,12,10,8 and then take three +1 ability increases, distributed however you'd like.  Other than that, standard character creation rules.  I don't much mind sources outside the core + Eberron, but let me know if you're interested in anything beyond Core + Eberron right away.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2005)

How about level?  Starting cash?  Anything we shouldn't buy/do that would make the DM cry?


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 27, 2005)

1st level, standard starting cash.  Nothing I can think of off-hand that would make me unhappy.

As a guideline, I'm thinking of starting -- _starting_ mind you -- the game in the Eldeen Reaches, which is a bit of a rural, woodland area, and then later moving on to the more familiar urban environs like Sharn.  Not that you _need_ to have a ranger or druid or whatever in the group, but it'll be helpful, anyway.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 27, 2005)

Is Psi open?

I think a half elf psion/expert of Hourse Medani (probably with least Dragonmark - if that's OK).
STR: 10
DEX: 13
CON: 8
INT: 15 +1+1+1 (to 18)
WIS: 14
CHA: 12


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes, Psi is open.  Psionics is pretty well integrated into Eberron, I think, which is fun.  I don't have much experience with it, though, so you'll have to do a bit more of the work yourself -- helping me know what to expect from your powers and all that.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 27, 2005)

Would you prefer i went Psion/Expert or pure Psion, I could run either way, any idea what level we starting at?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm interested in playing a Ghaele from Savage Species if you'll allow it. Basically it's the Ghaele from the Monster Manual, with their abilites spread over 20 levels.

He would be a young Ghaele orphan, who's been raised by the 'The Silver Flame'.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 28, 2005)

As I mentioned earlier, Joshua, I was wondering if you would allow a warmage from Complete Arcane?


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Jun 28, 2005)

I've been thinking about playing a shifter ranger.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 28, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Would you prefer i went Psion/Expert or pure Psion, I could run either way, any idea what level we starting at?



Up to you -- we'll be starting at 1st level, though.


			
				Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> I'm interested in playing a Ghaele from Savage Species if you'll allow it. Basically it's the Ghaele from the Monster Manual, with their abilites spread over 20 levels.
> 
> He would be a young Ghaele orphan, who's been raised by the 'The Silver Flame'.



Hmmm... I'm not sure about that.  That seems a bit "out there", especially for a horror game, where an angel in the party might negate some of that vibe.  I might be talked into it, though, if you don't have any other ideas on your back pocket.


			
				MadMaxim said:
			
		

> As I mentioned earlier, Joshua, I was wondering if you would allow a warmage from Complete Arcane?



Oh, I didn't realize that was an actual class, I thought that was just a concept.  (Haven't looked at Complete Arcane in a while.)  Sure, go ahead.


			
				Cursed Quinn said:
			
		

> I've been thinking about playing a shifter ranger.



Ah, cool.  My own first Eberron character was a shifter ranger/barbarian.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 28, 2005)

Ok, so we have a warforged artificer, a shifter ranger, a half-elf psion, and a warlock, so far. For some reason, I am having a brain freeze on a character concept. Maybe a sorc of some sort who is interested in dabbling with the horrors that the Khyber has to offer? I'm already playing a dragonmarked character in another game, so definitely not that route... grrr... let me think some more...


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 28, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I'm not sure about that. That seems a bit "out there", especially for a horror game, where an angel in the party might negate some of that vibe. I might be talked into it, though, if you don't have any other ideas on your back pocket.



Well I was going to go a Warforged Psion, but as there is already a Warforged and a Psion in the party, I thought it would be good to go a @ss kicking evil slaying Cleric of 'The Silver Flame'. 

That when I thought about going the Young Ophan Ghaele who doesn't really know what he is, but tries to server the Silver Flame to the best of his ability.  If you realllllllly don't want me to be a Ghaele  , I guess I could go a Cleric of the Silver Flame.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 28, 2005)

You could be an _eeeevil_ cleric of the Silver Flame, who still kicks butt at slaying evil.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 28, 2005)

OK, so as I am looking through my D&D books for inspiration, how about this: a human hexblade (from Complete Warrior). I was thinking a member of House Deneith (dragonmarked) that was a was a Grey Blade sent out to hunt someone down in the Eldeen Reaches. The mix of arcane and fighter would fit well in this campaign... a merc out for more arcane knowledge.

Would you allow the Hexblade?


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 28, 2005)

Absolutely -- I have a hexblade in another game, and I think it's an awesome idea for a class.

Cleric of the Silver Flame is fine too -- naturally.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 28, 2005)

A preliminary (unfinished) draft of my character, please feel free to criticise and comment.
Note that she is pretty useless in any combat orientated area.

She'll use a spear, though I don't want it to look obviousl weapon-like, more like a decorative staff with a spear-tip.

[SBLOCK]*Name:* Arlanen Medani
*Class:* Psion [seer]
*Race:* Half-Elven
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Female
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Deity:* Sovereign Host/Not thought too much on it

*Str:* 10 +0      *Level:* 1        *XP:* 0
*Dex:* 12 +1      *BAB:* +0         *HP:* 8
*Con:* 08 -1      *Grapple:* +0     *Dmg Red:* 0/-
*Int:* 18 +4      *Speed:* 30'      *Spell Res:* 0
*Wis:* 14 +2      *Init:* +1        *Spell Save:* +0
*Cha:* 13 +1      *ACP:* -0         *Spell Fail:* 00%

*Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total*
*Armor:*              10    +X    +X    +X    +X    +X    +X    XX
*Touch:* XX              *Flatfooted:* XX

*Base   Mod  Misc  Total*
*Fort:*                      0    -1          -1
*Ref:*                       0    +1          +1
*Will:*                      2    +2          +4

*Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical*
Shortspear                +0\+1  1d6        20-x2         20' Range
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

*Languages:* Common, Elven, Dwarven, Halfling, Goblin, Gnome

*Abilities:* 
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Psions are proficient with the club, dagger, heavy crossbow, light crossbow, quarterstaff, and shortspear. They are not proficient with any type of armor or shield. Armor does not, however, interfere with the manifestation of powers.

Immunity to sleep spells and similar magical effects, and a +2 racial bonus on saving throws against enchantment spells or effects

Low-Light Vision

+1 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks.

+2 racial bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks.

Elven Blood: For all effects related to race, a half-elf is considered an elf.


*Feats:*
Least Dragonmark (Medani), _Detect Magic_ 2/day, +2 Spot Checks

*Psionic Abilities*
Power Points/Day: 4 (2 psion +2 Int)
Powers Known: 3
Maximum Power: 1st
Precognition (+2 insight bonus to one roll)
Call to Mind (after failed knowledge check, reroll with +4 bonus)
Sense Link (sense what the subject senses through a single sense, willing only)

*Skill Points:* 24       *Max Ranks:* 4/2
Class Skills
The psion’s class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Concentration* (Con), Craft (Int), Knowledge (all skills, taken individually)* (Int), Profession (Wis), and Psicraft* (Int). In addition, a psion gains access to additional class skills based on his discipline:
Seer (Clairsentience):  Gather Information (Cha), Listen (Wis), and Spot (Wis).
*Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total*
Concentration              4    -1          +3
Gather Information         4    +1    +2    +7
Spot                       4    +2    +3    +9
Knowledge (Arcana)         4    +4          +8
Knowledge (Psionics)       4    +4          +8
Knowledge (History)        4    +4          +8
Knowledge (Geography)      4    +4          +8
Search (cc)                0    +4    +1    +5
Listen (cc)                0    +2    +1    +3
Diplomacy (cc)             0    +1    +2    +3


*Equipment:               Cost  Weight*
Shortspear		  1gp    6lb
Backpack                  2gp    2lb
Bedroll                   1sp    5lb
Medani Signet Ring        5gp     -
4 days trail rations      2gp    4lb

*Total Weight:*17lb      *Money:* 64gp 8sp 10cp

*Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push*
*Max Weight:*               33    66    100   100   500

*Age:* 20
*Height:* 4'8"
*Weight:* 90lb
*Eyes:* Vivid Green
*Hair:* Deep Red
*Skin:* Pale & Freckled[/SBLOCK]

*Appearance:* Small and sleight, Arlanen's most prominent feature is her shoulder length curly red hair, which stubbornly ignores the efforts of hairdressers and parents to do anything other curl its way down her back. Otherwise she is fairly attractive, though some would consider her too skinny and her fair skin burns in any hint of bright sunlight. Her eyes stand out against her hair, giving her a fairly intense look most of the time, those who don't know her tend to think that whatever her topic of conversation is the most important thing in the world to her, even if she's only talking about walking down the street.

*Background:* Arlanen is the daught of Farranen and Martina Medani, both Dragonmarked members of the House, and fairly important ones to boot, as such she has been spoilt through most of her life and awarded a good education and travel around the (safer) places of Khorvaire.
Her Dragonmark developed around 16, much to the delight of her parents and is located on her left arm, across the top of her fore-arm and touching the wrist, should it manifest into a higher form of mark it will be clearly visible on her hand, as it is at the moment, it is still fairly easily concealable.
Much of her life has been dominated by her superiority, she's never made friends easily as she tends to look down on most others, however as she has grown older she has learned to conceal her fealings for short periods of time (hence her skill in Gather Information/Diplomacy - bluff might've been useful, but I feel anyone actively trying to read her will easily see that her friendliness is just a front). 
Arlanen's psionic abilities manifested when she last travelled in the region of the Eldeen Reaches, a precognive flash allowed her to evade an oncoming cart. Now a year later, she feels that she needs to return to discover more about her power - studying in books has only taken her so far, and while a big part of her thinks that the time and place of her discovery was just random chance, another part of her thinks otherwise.
She's been in the village for just over a week, and has had multiple flashes of seeing through the eyes of something watching her - but she has not yet managed to find out who... or what.

EDIT: Rewrote the end of her background, as it was a bit crappy, besides which it's far more interesting to resolve her stuck-upness during play than before hand.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 28, 2005)

Looks good so far.  I'm interested in seeing the background, now!  

Heh.  Nothing like a little bit of a princess syndrome to make a gal attractive.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 28, 2005)

Character moved to the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 28, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Well I was going to go a Warforged Psion, but as there is already a Warforged and a Psion in the party, I thought it would be good to go a @ss kicking evil slaying Cleric of 'The Silver Flame'.



I wouldn't count on kicking too much @$$ if I were you!   

Anyway, here's the characters I've got so far -- I'll update this post as more come in.

_Isida Kep'Tukari_ -- *Forge - Warforged Artificer*
_solkan_uk_ -- *Arlanen Medani - Half-elf Psion (seer)* 
_Cursed Quinn_ -- *Feral - Shifter Ranger*
_Harvey_ -- *Ceres d'Deneith - Human Hexblade*
_MadMaxim_ -- *Alastor - Human Warmage*
_Lord_Raven88_ --


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 28, 2005)

I couldn't remember if Medani had a prefix or not, I know that most house surnames are d'

like d'Cannith, but on the WotC message boards Keith Baker says this is the official standard but doesn't apply all the time, particularly in cases where it sounds odd, to me d'Medani sounds a bit off so I didn't use the prefix

Of course I can't find a search function on the WotC boards, so maybe it's faulty memory syndrome.

Not that this makes any difference to the character really, so if you want me to add d' then that's not a problem.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 29, 2005)

*Alastor - Warmage 1*
*Medium Humanoid (Human)*
*Alignment:* Lawful Neutral
*Hit Die:* d6 (13 hp)
*Initiative:* +0
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 13 (+3 armor), touch 10, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +0/+1
*Attack:* Spear +1 melee (1d8+1), or light crossbow +0 ranged (1d8)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Spells.
*Special Qualities:* Armored mage (light), warmage edge.
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +0, Will +1.
*Abilities:* Str 13, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 15.
*Skills:* Concentration +5, Intimidate +6, Knowledge (arcana) +6, Knowledge (history) +6, Spellcraft +6.
*Feats:* Armor Proficiency (Light) [warmage starting feat], Combat Casting, Simple Weapons Proficiency [warmage starting feat] Shield Proficiency (Light) [warmage starting feat], Sudden Extend.
*Languages:* Common, Draconic, Elven.
*Action Points:* 5.

*Spells Per Day:* 5/4
*Spells Known:* See Complete Arcane, page 90

*Equipment:* Spear, dagger, light crossbow, studded leather, 10 crossbow bolts, spell component pouch, traveler's outfit, backpack, bedroll, identification papers, 2 torches, 2 trail rations, 3 gp, 8 sp, 8 cp.
*Encumbrance:* 45 lb./50 lb. (light load)

*Personal Information*
*Age* 24
*Height* 5'8"
*Weight* 162 lb.
*Hair* Brown
*Eyes* Green
*Skin* Caucassian

*XP:* 0/1,000.

*Description*

Alastor is not your average scholary wizard. He's hard, he's always suspects everyone and rarely takes anything at face value. He's obviously used to being a part of the military, either ordering people around or being ordered around himself. He's also pretty strong for a wizard, able to wear armor normally unsuitable for wizards. He's not afraid to show his power and it shows. He's very confident but easily distracted and is perhaps lacking some willpower.

*Background Story*

Alastor studied at one of Cyre's former military academies in Metrol where he learned the destructive side of magic. This fascinated him and he studied long and hard while disregarding the more subtle uses of arcane magic. When he graduated from the academy, he was sent on assignment in the Eldeen Reaches. During The Last War he didn't really see any combat because he was ordered to stay in the Eldeen Reaches even though he desperately wanted to fight for his country. When disaster struck Cyre and turned it into the Mournland, Alastor became disillusioned pulled out of the assignment and started wandering the Eldeen Reaches for work. Alastor has long since forgotten about his original mission and is now a spell-slinger for hire.

EDIT: Alastor has got a background story now! Huzzah!


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Jun 29, 2005)

Char. finally posted. Any problems or questions just ask.


*
Name:* Feral
*Class:* Ranger 1
*Race:* Shifter
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Female
*Alignment:* Neutral 

*Age:* 22
*Height*: 5'7"
*Weight*: 136 lb.
*Hair:* Brown
*Eyes:* Red
*Skin:* Light brown

*Str:* 17 +3 
*Dex:* 16 +3 
*Con:* 14 +2 
*Int:* 8  -1
*Wis:* 12 +1 
*Cha:* 6 -2 

*Saves:*
*Fort:* +4
*Ref:* +5
*Will:* +1

*HP:* 15
*AC:* 15   
*Init:* +3 (+3 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 
*Armor Check Penalty:* 0

*BAB:* +1
*Melee Atk:* +4 
*Ranged Atk:* +4

*Skills:* 
 Balance +5 (+3 str, +2 racial)
 Climb +5 (+3 str, +2 racial)
 Jump +5 (+3 str, +2 racial)
 Handle Animal +1 (3 ranks, -2 chr)
 Hide +6 (3 ranks, +3 dex)
 Move Silently +6 (3 ranks, +3 dex)
 Search +0 (1 rank, -1 int)
 Spot +2 (1 ranks, +1 wis)
 Listen +2 (1 ranks, +1 wis)
 Survival +5 (4 ranks, +1 wis)
 Knowledge (Nature) +3 (4 ranks, -1 int)
 Swim +3 (+3 str)

*Feats:*
 Beasthide Elite

 Shifter Abilities:
 +2 dex, -2 int,  -2 chr
 Lowlight Vision
 Beasthide Trait
 +2 balance, +2 climb, +2 jump

Ranger Abilities:
Track
Wild Empathy
1st Favored Enemy (Abberations)

*Languages:*
 Common 

*Equipment:*
Long Bow
40 arrows
Quiver
Great Axe
Leather Armor

rest of equip. to come

*Appearance:*
 Of medium height, Feral slouches at all times. Her red eyes never make contact with others for more than a few seconds before shying away. Her dirty brown hair is perpetually tangled and matted, and in her face. The left side of her face is scarred by large claw marks. Her skin is light brown, though whether naturally this way, or due to lack of cleanliness is unclear. She wears worn leather armor, and carries a long bow and a greataxe.

*Personality:*
Feral is very quiet. She never speaks more than a few words at any time. She is uncomfortable in the company of others, always restless and figiting. She only truly relaxes, when she is alone in the deep woods of the Eldeen Reaches.

*Background:*
An old shifter ranger named Torgas was patrolling a remote northern section of the Eldeen Reaches when he stumbled upon a scene of slaughter. Dozens of shifter corpses were scattered across a clearing, all torn and dismembered horribly. It looked like the shifters had put up a great battle, there were weapons and arrows scattered all over, but no sign of any bodies or blood besides that from the shifters. Also, strangely enough, despite the number and condition of the corpses, and the fact that they had been decomposing for over a day, there were no predators of any kind feeding upon the corpses. Uneasy, Torgas searched through the remains of the shifters, when his keen ears detected a small noise. Investigating, he found a small shifter child hiding in the hollow of a tree bordering the small clearing. The child was half dead, the left side of her face horribly scarred. Using his magic, Torgas was able to keep the child alive.
Torgas took the child back to his small house. Over the next few days, the child rapidly recovered, though she remained silent. The only time she made any noise was at night, when she wake up, screaming from unknown nightmares. Despite the uncanny nature of the child, Torgas began to grow attached to her. He raised her as a daughter, teaching her the skills of the ranger. He called her Feral, because even at the best of times she acted half wild. Feral eventually grew to tolerate Torgas, though she viewed everyone else with fear and suspicion. 
Torgas passes away twelve years ago. Feral inherited his small house, though she spends most of her time away from it, wandering the woods. She survives by hunting and gathering in the woods, only venturing into town to sell the skins of the animals she traps. Occasionally Feral will guide small parties through the woods. The nightmares that troubled her as a young child still occur, though less frequently. She can never remember any details of these dreams, or about the events that led to the massacre of her tribe. She remembers nothing before Torgas found her.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 29, 2005)

Here's what I have so far. I intentionally left parts of the history vague, to allow integration with the rest of the party, once we figure out how we met.

Two questions though for Joshua (or anybody I guess):
1) Starting money for a Hexblade? Can't seem to find it in Complete Warrior... I did some of the purchasing based on the fighter's average starting gold, but didn't go too crazy in case I need to pull it back in.
2) I am looking to "purchase" a Writ of the Watchful Eye for my character for creation. (Mentioned in Sharn: City of Towers pg. 148). How much would you say it costs? Or would it be just part of the background character? It does have advantages, so I assume it wouldn't be free...


```
Name: Ceres d'Deneith
Gender: Male
Race: Human 
Class: Hexblade
Size: Medium
Alignment: N
Deity: none
Level: 1
Exp: 0

STR 14 (+2)    (14 pts) 
DEX 16 (+3)    (15 +1 pts)
CON 14 (+2)    (13 +1 pts)
INT 10 (--)    (10 pts)
WIS  8 (-1)    ( 8 pts)
CHA 13 (+1)    (12 +1 pts)

Fort:   +2      (+0 base +2 ability)
Ref:    +3      (+0 base +3 ability)
Will:   +1      (+2 base -1 ability)

HD: 1d10
HP: 15
Action Points: 5
Init: +2        (+3 dex)
Spd: 30' x 4
AC: 16          (10 base +3 dex +3 armor)
   Flat-Footed: 13
   Touch: 13
ACP: -1
Arcane Spell Failure: 0%

BAB: +1
   Melee: +3
   Ranged: +4
Grapple: +3     (+1 BAB +2 STR)

Weapons:
Rapier               +3 attack  1d6+2 damage   x2 on 18-20
Dagger               +3 attack  1d4+2 damage   x2 on 19-20  10' Range

Armor:
Studded Leather      +3 AC      +5 max dex     -1 ACP

Languages: Common

Abilities:
-- Proficient with all simple & martial weapons, light armor
-- Hexblade's curse 
   (1/day; 60'; -2 atk, saves, ability & skill checks, damage; Will DC 12)

Feats:
-- Least Dragonmark (Mark of Sentinel, Shield of Faith 1/day) (1st level)
-- Weapon Finesse (1st human)

Skill Points: 12        Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills:                 Stat  Total    Ability  Ranks  Misc
-- Appraise             Int   +0     = +0    
-- Balance              Dex   +2     = +3              -1 (ACP)
-- Bluff                Cha   +2     = +2
-- Climb                Str   +1     = +2              -1 (ACP)            
-- Concentration        Con   +2     = +2
-- Diplomacy            Cha   +1     = +1
-- Disguise             Cha   +1     = +1
-- Escape Artist        Dex   +2     = +3              -1 (ACP)         
-- Forgery              Int   +0     = +0
-- Gather Info          Cha   +1     = +1
-- Heal                 Wis   -1     = -1
-- Hide                 Dex   +2     = +3              -1 (ACP)      
-- Intimidate           Cha   +1     = +1     
-- Jump                 Str   +1     = +2              -1 (ACP)  
-- Knowledge (arcana)   Int   +4     = +0       +4
-- Listen               Wis   -1     = -1     
-- Move Silently        Dex   +2     = +3              -1 (ACP)
-- Ride                 Dex   +3     = +3
-- Search               Int   +0     = +0     
-- Sense Motive         Wis   +1     = -1              +2 (dragonmark)
-- Spellcraft           Int   +4     = +0       +4
-- Spot                 Wis   -1     = -1   
-- Survival             Wis   +2     = +1       +2 (cc)
-- Swim                 Str   +0     = +2              -2 (ACP)
-- Use Rope             Dex   +3     = +3

Starting Gold: xx gp
Equipment:
-- Armor, Studded Leather             20.0 lb    25 gp
-- Backpack                            2.0 lb     2 gp
-- Bedroll                             5.0 lb     1 sp
-- Blanket, Winter                     3.0 lb     5 sp
-- Dagger                              1.0 lb     2 gp
-- Flint & Steel                       ------     1 gp
-- Identification Papers /w Portrait   ------     5 gp
-- Identification Papers (forged)*     ------    10 gp (in hidden pocket in breeches)
-- Manacles                            2.0 lb    15 gp
-- Pouch, Belt                         0.5 lb     1 gp
-- Rapier                              2.0 lb    20 gp
-- Rations, Trail (5 days)             5.0 lb    25 sp
-- Sunrod (2)                          2.0 lb     4 gp
-- Torch (3)                           3.0 lb     3 cp
-- Traveling Papers                    ------     2 sp
-- Traveling Papers (forged)*          ------     5 gp (in hidden pocket in breeches)
-- Waterskin                           4.0 lb     1 gp
-- Writ of the Watchful Eye            ------    xx gp

* forged identity: Merrin Dalabar

Total Weight: 50.5 lbs
Total Money @ Character Creation: xx gp
Current Money: xx gp

Max Weight:  58 light   116 medium   175 heavy

Age: 28
Height: 6'
Weight: 200 lbs
Eyes: Black
Hair: Black
```

*Appearance:*
Ceres d'Deneith is a stern-looking man of excellent build. With short black hair and a trimmed black goatee, Ceres stands tall in any room he enters. Ceres wears studded leather armor, with his lucky scabbard slung from his belt. In it lies his rapier, complete with the Watchful Eye of Deneith at the end of its pommel. Strapped to the side of one of his black boots is another sheath, one that holds a dagger. If he were to roll up his sleeves, one would find the tell-tale Mark of Sentinel on his right shoulder.

*Personality:*
While Ceres looks stern, he is often known to crack a smile, especially for a beautiful woman. Ceres most notable trait is that he is doggely persistent, and will travel to the ends of the earth to complete his goal. He has an innate curiosity for the arcane magics, though usually only in relation to fighting or manhunting. While he does have a greedy streak, it is nowhere near as bad as other mercenaries of House Deneith.

*History:*
Raised in Sharn, in his early youth Ceres manifested the Mark of the Sentinel. This, however, didn't explain other manifestations that often centered around him: a curse of bad luck for those that opposed him. Groomed by the house, Ceres soon entered the employ of the Blademarks.

Ceres worked as a White Blade, for a number of years doing menial work. However, an encounter with an arcane-casting ogre mage in Malleon's Gate who owed the hOuse some money piqued his interest in the arcane arts. After some studying, Ceres learned that his luck-manipulation may come from the curse of the hexblade.

Though still unpracticed, Ceres used his hexblade abilities to aide the house. Because of the great promise his abilities showed, Ceres was promoted to the ranks of the Gray Blades(some say before his due). Soon after, Ceres was given his first big job by the house: fill the contract to "remove" a slave merchant named Agar Wollox.

What Ceres did not know was that Agar Wollox was not the human he appeared to be: he was actually a doppelganger named Bor. With the help of his troops, Ceres tracked Bor across Breland: from Sharn to Wroat to Ardev to Xandrar. Though he lost two of his troops fighting Bor in Xandrar, he would not give up his bounty.

Losing the trail for a few weeks, Ceres and his men found it again: evidently Bor, in the guise of a shifter, travelled across Lake Galifar to the Eldeen Reaches. There, Bor convinced a troop of shifters to attack the House Deneith hunters. In the aftermath of the battle, the shifters and the House Deneith White Blades slaughtered each other.

Ceres found ultimate success: he finally brought down Bor. However, Bor, in his dying breath, told Ceres: "you think this was all about a simple merchant asssassination? My job was to bring you to the Reaches... you think you know who you really are?  Your powers come from an evil you could not comprehend. You don't know anything..."

With his quest of the last two years fulfilled, Ceres sent word back to his house in Sharn of his success. In the meantime, Ceres opted to remain in the Eldeen Reaches. Disturbed by Bor's final words, Ceres has taken to investigate his heritage; an investigation that ofttimes takes him into the mysterious depths of horror. His travels have taken him to the thorpe of Greenblade, hearing a rumor involving some dark magicks...


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 29, 2005)

Harvey, those are both good questions, and naturally I have neither my copy of _Complete Arcane_ nor _Sharn_ with me here at work.    I'll try and pop into the local bookstore near lunchtime and see if I can find any guidance on either of those questions.  If not, I'll just make something up later today.

Still looking for something on a character from Lord_Raven88 as well.

One thing I forgot to mention -- although it's been done well by the backgrounds I do have, I'll go ahead and mention it for those still to come.  Keep in mind that your characters should probably be fairly youngish -- you may have some training, but you _don't_ really have any experience to speak of, naturally, as you're all first level.  Backgrounds that have a long list of prior exploits won't make much sense -- backgrounds that have stories that get you to this location are better.

To begin with, you'll all find yourselves in a small town -- if you have access to the Eberron map (and you should -- you can get it online at wizards.com) and you can find the Silver Lake (a smaller lake just south of Lake Galifar) look for the small thorpe of Greenblade, between Xandrar and Sylbaran.  The town is in the border country, and gets traffic and travelers from the Eldeen Reaches, Breland and occasionally even Droaam.  It is a dingy and dirty mining town, where agents of rich Brelish lords have exploited the native inhabitants by employing them mining coal and iron from rich beds and veins under the surface.  The town itself is in an area chock full with sites of archeological significance -- although conventional wisdom is that all of them were ransacked and anything of value was taken before the Last War even started, leaving behind only the grassy hummocks of former earthworks, walls or barrows as a mute testimony to the history of the region.

As you develop your backgrounds, please keep in mind that you need a reason to be in this little town as we begin.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 29, 2005)

Another quick (and minor) note about the setting as I'm running it -- I'll be downplaying the "cosmopolitan Monsteropolis" nature of Droaam a bit, and making it more a nation of gnolls, with a few ogres.  Much of the other monsters such as hags, medusas, etc. will be --if retained-- turned into more like unique, or nearly so, creatures rather than "races."

Also, the Demon Wastes always talk about rakshasas and fiends, but then more weight is given to the rakshasas.  I'm not that crazy about rakshasas, so they'll also be downplayed; the Demon Wastes is about actual demons in my version of the setting.  Expect to see more unique and unusual monsters and challenges, if you live long enough to--a bit more of an almost Lovecraftian vibe.  Otherwise, the setting will run pretty much as is--or at least, as far as your characters know at this point, it will.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

Ok, I have Forge's personality and background up.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 29, 2005)

Great, thanks!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 29, 2005)

Looks like I'm the last to post a character , I'll make sure I get my charcter up today


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 29, 2005)

That would be great!  I'm still targetting a start date of first day or two of July, but it just occured to me that that's only two days away.  I can still do it if I get all the characters and backgrounds submitted today or tomorrow, though.  

If y'all want to work out any prior associations, or any smaller subgroups of the PCs that already know each other for whatever reason before we start, I always thought that was a nice touch.  That's up to you, though.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 29, 2005)

I am a huge fan of coordinated backgrounds... though I am behind reading up on the other characters. Let me check them out, and if anyone has any ideas for Ceres, let me know!


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 30, 2005)

Alastor's background is up!


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 30, 2005)

Edited character, now has equipment and a rejigged background slightly.
Also changed height and weight to actually make her a petite size for a half elf (does help when you look at the tables rather than just guestimating).


----------



## Harvey (Jun 30, 2005)

Also tweaked Ceres' history to make it more in-line with his lower level.

As for the other backgrounds, they are all great, though hard to fit into a common thread. I guess Ceres and Alastor could have known each other, both being essentially mercs. It's a shame that Feral's origin happened so many years ago... there's quite a bit in common between Feral's pack's slaughter and the shifters killed by Ceres and his squad. I've got to remember not to share with Feral that part of Ceres' background  Arlanen and Forge have great backgrounds, but I can't imagine Ceres meeting them except for the explicit purpose of this campaign (i.e. all three are essentially investigating the goings-on in Greenblade, albeit for vastly different reasons)...

Anyone else got ideas?


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 30, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Two questions though for Joshua (or anybody I guess):
> 1) Starting money for a Hexblade? Can't seem to find it in Complete Warrior... I did some of the purchasing based on the fighter's average starting gold, but didn't go too crazy in case I need to pull it back in.



I couldn't find it either, but the starting package hexblade looked like he had pretty similar equipment to a fighter, so I think you're OK with a fighter's gold.


			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> 2) I am looking to "purchase" a Writ of the Watchful Eye for my character for creation. (Mentioned in Sharn: City of Towers pg. 148). How much would you say it costs? Or would it be just part of the background character? It does have advantages, so I assume it wouldn't be free...



I read that section -- it does seem unlikely that you'd have one already.  It says you have to pass three trials and serve on at least one mission.  Other than that, the only cost information I could find was a +1 gp for a "resilient document" and supposedly the cost for having arcane mark cast as well.

But I don't think you can buy one -- you'll have to earn it.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 30, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Edited character, now has equipment and a rejigged background slightly.
> Also changed height and weight to actually make her a petite size for a half elf (does help when you look at the tables rather than just guestimating).



Wow, half elves are smaller than I remembered too.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 30, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I couldn't find it either, but the starting package hexblade looked like he had pretty similar equipment to a fighter, so I think you're OK with a fighter's gold.




Cool, then I have some more purchases to do with starting gold...



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I read that section -- it does seem unlikely that you'd have one already.  It says you have to pass three trials and serve on at least one mission.  Other than that, the only cost information I could find was a +1 gp for a "resilient document" and supposedly the cost for having arcane mark cast as well.
> 
> But I don't think you can buy one -- you'll have to earn it.




Actually, with your suggestion to remember we are all first level characters, I re-worked that part of his origin. He is going to be a Gray Blade instead of a member of the Defender's Guild. The Gray Blades are all 1st level fighters and 2nd level warriors, and since he is dragonmarked, I figured he'd get special treatment... so forget about the Writ.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 30, 2005)

Here is the basics of my character, when I have more time I'll add a background, and I'll try and tie it in with the other warforged.
[SBLOCK]
	
	



```
[b]Name:[/b] Saber
[b]Class:[/b] Psychic Warrior
[b]Race:[/b] Warforged
[b]Size:[/b] Medium
[b]Gender:[/b] Male Personality
[b]Alignment:[/b] Lawfeul Neutral
[b]Deity:[/b] none
[b]Str:[/b] 14 +2 [b]Level:[/b] 1 [b]XP:[/b] 0
[b]Dex:[/b] 10 +0 [b]BAB:[/b] +0 [b]HP:[/b] 16 
[b]Con:[/b] 16 +3 [b]Grapple:[/b] +0 [b]Dmg Red:[/b] 2/adamantine
[b]Int:[/b] 13 +1 [b]Speed:[/b] 20' [b]Spell Res:[/b] 0
[b]Wis:[/b] 14 +2 [b]Init:[/b] +0 [b]Spell Save:[/b] +0
[b]Cha:[/b] 6 -2 [b]ACP:[/b] 5 [b]Spell Fail:[/b] 0%
 
[b]Base Armor Shld Dex Size Nat Misc Total[/b]
[b]Armor:[/b] 10 +8 +2 +0 +0 +0 +0 20
[b]Touch:[/b] 18 [b]Flatfooted:[/b] 18
 
[b]Base Mod Misc Total[/b]
[b]Fort:[/b] 2 +3 +5
[b]Ref: [/b]0 +0 +0
[b]Will:[/b] 0 +2 +2
 
[b]Weapon Attack Damage Critical[/b]
Scimitar +2 1d6+2 18-20x2
Spiked Shield +2 1d6+2 20x2
Javalin +2 1d6+2 20x2
 
 
[b]Languages:[/b] Common
 
[b]Abilities:[/b]
[list]
[*]Immune to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, effects that cause the sickend condition, and energy drain
[*]Cannot heal naturally
[*]Doesn't need to eat, drink, sleep or breath
[*]Light fortification 25%
[*]Natuaral weapon (unarmed strike) 1d4
[/list][b]Feats:[/b] Adamantine Body, Psionic Weapon
 
[b]Skill Points:[/b] 12 [b]Max Ranks:[/b] 4/2
[b]Skills Ranks Mod Misc Total[/b]
Concentration 4 +3 +7
Craft(Blacksmithing) 4 +1 +5
Knowledge(Psionics) 2 +1 +3
Ride 2 +0 +2
 
 
[b]Equipment: Cost Weight[/b]
Scimitar 15gp 4lb
Heavy Wooden Spiked Shield 7gp 10lb
Javalin(3) 3gp 6lb
 
Backpack
-FLint & Steel				1gp	-
-Warforged Repair Kit		50gp	1lb
Light Horse				 75gp
-Military Saddle			20gp 30lb
 
 
[b]Total Weight:[/b]XXlb	 [b]Money:[/b] XXgp XXsp XXcp
						 [b]Lgt Med Hvy Lift Push[/b]
[b]Max Weight:[/b]			 58 100 150 300 650
[b]Age:[/b] 3
[b]Height:[/b] 6'
[b]Weight:[/b] 180lb
```
[/SBLOCK]
*Appearance:* XXXX
*Background:* XXXX


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 30, 2005)

Looking good, everyone!  As soon as I have Saber's background, I'll start making some little character summaries (for me to use) and post a link to the beginning of the game.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 30, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Here is the basics of my character, when I have more time I'll add a background, and I'll try and tie it in with the other warforged.




With a name like Saber, you wouldn;t be working for the Lord of Blades, would you?


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 30, 2005)

Despite the fact that I'm still waiting on some background for Saber, I'm rarin' to go, and I've got enough info to get started; probably tomorrow sometime.

I'm going to call this game "The Whisperer in Darkness" named after the Lovecraft story of the same name (although don't go expecting mi-go to pop up in the Eldeen Reaches!   and all future threads will refer to the game by that title.

If I could get you all to please cut and paste your characters into this Rogue's Gallery thread, that would be much appreciated; it'd help me keep everything straight as we play.

I haven't run too many Pbp games in the past, so I'm not sure I've worked out an ettiquite for things like rolling and whatnot that works well and also doesn't bog the game down, but my thoughts are this -- if you're going to attempt something that you know involves a check, go ahead and roll when you tell me you want to do it.  For things like Spot and Listen checks, and some others like that, I'll roll for you when something that requires them comes up.

For dice rolling, I'm thinking of using the ENWorld dice tool, assuming that's still active.  *EDIT:*  And it looks like it's not.  Instead, how about Nadaka's Dicebox for dice rolls, and be sure and show a link to the roll in your post when rolling; like so (format is example only; you don't have to follow it exactly):
Test Roll = 24.  

Go ahead and total up any modifiers in the post if needed, and that'll keep me from flipping too much between the game thread and the Rogue's Gallery thread.  Please *don't* use colors to separate different types of text -- I browse in Stealth mode, and because those colors are largely opposite of default mode, few colors work well in both modes.  Any OT comments that need to be made in the game thread can be italicised to separate it.

Hmmm... anything else?  I can't think of any off the top of my head.  If you can all go put your characters in the Rogue's Gallery thread, then I'll be ready to start up tomorrow; or heck, maybe even later today.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 30, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> With a name like Saber, you wouldn;t be working for the Lord of Blades, would you?



Hey give me a break  I'm new to Eberron and I noticed the name in the sample adventure in the Eberron campaign guide.

If I get a chance to right up his background, I'll change his name at the same time.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 1, 2005)

All Done


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 1, 2005)

Just saw it; looks cool!


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 1, 2005)

Here's the game thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2374311

Have at it!  I don't know exactly how much I'll be able to check on the boards this weekend - Monday is a holiday, we have family coming in town, and I may be lucky to pop in once or twice until Tuesday.  By next week, I'll be back to two or three times a day, though.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 1, 2005)

New reply, I don't have the Dungeon, but I'm sure I can make a guess as to what's in the village.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 1, 2005)

OK, keeping in mind that this map is Copyright 2005 Wizards fo the Coast, attached is a scan of the map from Dungeon #124. If you wish, I can edit the map to include the various key spots already mentioned.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey, cool!  Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## Harvey (Jul 1, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Hey, cool!  Thanks, Harvey!




No problemo...


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 2, 2005)

*Isida Kep'Tukari*I have taken the liberty of intertwing Shards background with Forge, I hope you don't mind.

Also if you want Shard to be the pack mule for any of your stuff, just let me know.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks for the map, but I can't read the key - or is that intentional?


----------



## Harvey (Jul 2, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Thanks for the map, but I can't read the key - or is that intentional?




Nope, not intentional. The only way I could load the map was to cut it down in size/resolution to meet the requirements of ENWorld's upload tool.

But fear not, for I can always link outside! A high-res version of Diamond Lake, along with a key that everyone can read, can be fould below. I also took the liberty of changing the key to read the correct store names per Joshua's first IC post. I would love to keep updating as stores are revealed and events happen. Enjoy!

Map of Diamond Lake

Note: The file size is over 2 MB, for those with modems or slow download times...


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks, that's much better


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 2, 2005)

d'oh, didn't realise we'd got into swing, I hit subscribe to thread and it's in my subscriptions, but it didn't tell me anyone had posted. I'll go catch up now.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 2, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 3, 2005)

Damn, those warforged act superior!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 3, 2005)

Silly humans...


----------



## Harvey (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey now... does Ceres have to come over and break the three of you up? If so, it's no dessert for any of you!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 3, 2005)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> Damn, those warforged act superior!



It's one of our more endearing qualities 

Actually we're more suspicious than superior, suspicious of the motives of all non-warforged.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 3, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Hey now... does Ceres have to come over and break the three of you up? If so, it's no dessert for any of you!



You're a poo poo head , I wanna desert NOW!!


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey, Joshua, I hope you don't mind I'm showing off some magical power even though I'm not actively casting a spell? It's just to make him look a little cooler without having to start throwing different kinds of orbs around.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 4, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> You're a poo poo head , I wanna desert NOW!!




lol.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 5, 2005)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> Hey, Joshua, I hope you don't mind I'm showing off some magical power even though I'm not actively casting a spell? It's just to make him look a little cooler without having to start throwing different kinds of orbs around.



Not at all.  What was that, anyway?


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 5, 2005)

How sincere does this guy seem?
[sense motive +2, no ranks]


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 5, 2005)

Rolled 16 + 2 (I like having a d20 at work!) for 18 -- he's probably telling the truth, but that doesn't make him come across as sincere or trustworthy either one -- in fact, quite the opposite.  You get the sense his "potential scam victim radar" might have just gone off big time.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 5, 2005)

*MadMAxim *Don't take my most recent post to Alastor personally, Shard has a chip on his shoulder and 8 charisma. 

So it's never fun to talk to him.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey Joshua,

Are the thugs still following Ceres? If so, do they appear to be armed? The answers will determine his next move


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 6, 2005)

D'oh!  I think I accidentally dropped you off the plate in a rash of replies from the other guys.  Sorry, Harvey!  Yes, they are still following you, although they are very discreet about it.  You rarely see more than one of them at a time, but no matter how you move through the crowd, if you look, you can see one of them within sight of you.  They don't appear to be following or watching you necessarily--but they are always there.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 6, 2005)

He was just holding a couple of orbs in his hand, that's all...


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 7, 2005)

You guys have all done an interesting job of bringing your characters to (more or less) the same point already.  Oddly enough, only Feral, who's not with the rest of you, has followed up to the point where she's seen much of a lead into an adventure of any kind, though.  

I like the roleplaying banter--this is fun stuff.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 7, 2005)

True... but why do I feel like Ceres is about to get jumped?


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 11, 2005)

Hehe... time to start shaking things up just a bit...


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 12, 2005)

Ooops, sorry, misread Ceres' post, I'll leave it up there for now, and edit it if he posts saying he's talking to an NPC if that's okay (if you'd prefer I can just edit it away now though...)


----------



## Harvey (Jul 14, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Ooops, sorry, misread Ceres' post.




Oops, sorry, misread Cursed Quinn's post... looks like everyone gets a turn at misreading posts


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 19, 2005)

I was thinking about the Church or Neff Manor, but Arlanen isn't religious, and I'm not sure whether the Manor is a mayor's house or just an important nobles - seems a bit impertinent to visit a noble for some ephemeral reason.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 19, 2005)

Neff Manor is the home of a corrupt and dangerous bourgeois mine manager.  So not a noble, but probably even more touchy about his status than most nobles would be.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi guys, I'm going to be away from a computer for around a week  

Joshua can you please NPC him, otherwise he'll follow along with Forge always seeking to protect 'her' over everyone else.

Also at the first opportuanity he will always take 20 to regain his Psionic focus (Psionic Focus is only lost if it is spent i.e Psionic Weapon), this will take min 2 minutes to do so.

Shard will use his Psionic Weapon feat on particularly differcult creatures, this adds an extra 2d6 damage to a successful attack roll.

Thanks and see you in a week


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 21, 2005)

No prob; he'll probably just keep a low profile and follow the crowd for the week without any action from me.  Unless we get into combat that is!  But at the pace we're going, I don't expect that.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm away this weekend by the way, easy enough to fade me into the background should anything important happen.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry for the crazy down-time, but RL has been insane, and together with computer problems, it hasn't been the easiest of weeks. I humbly beg apologies for my recent absence.

But things are looking better now (or at least, there is light at the end of the tunnel!) 

OK, now that my groveling is out of the way, time to update the IC thread!


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 30, 2005)

Someone has invaded our in-game thread...


----------



## Harvey (Jul 30, 2005)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> Someone has invaded our in-game thread...




*whew* OK, in my sleep-deprived fever, i thought one of the NPCs came to life and started talking to us 

In one of my games, someone posted a combat action for what was obviously the wrong game in the middle of a RP campfire session. Very amusing...


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm back now, a little earlier than expected.


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 1, 2005)

No problem... I'm often not around on weekends myself.  I wasn't this past weekend, anyway.

Hey, is it just me, or have we faded to about three or four "active" posters?  I'm dragging my feet a bit waiting for some of the other folks to contribute, and not leave them behind all the time, but I don't want the game to slow to a crawl.


----------



## Harvey (Aug 1, 2005)

Well, I was out for a bit, but I am definitely back now. I know Isida is gone for quite some time, though  Right now, IC I am waiting for the sheriff's response to Alastor's question.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm back too, and I also am waiting for the sheriffs response


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 6, 2005)

I still consider myself an "active" poster, though not all posts need a response from me. Like the others I was waiting for the sheriff to answer Alastor's question.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 9, 2005)

Yeah it does seem like a few people have dropped off.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Aug 12, 2005)

Is it just me or is this game dying a slow and painful death.


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm still here, does seem a little slow, a bit of a shame.
Maybe we should have a quick roll call see who's still involved and recruit some more?


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, I'm still here and certainly still interested.


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 15, 2005)

Who's in and who's out?


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 15, 2005)

Sorry--I had a a few days of inadvertently not being able to access the boards, so the last four or five days of non-activity have largely been my fault.

I could step up the pace of the game, but it's difficult.  When one person suggests a course of action, I don't want to act on it without knowing if there's enough broad agreement from the group that they all want to do that.  So I often end up waiting to see if there's going to be more feedback or not before moving on.  Like now, for instance; does everyone agree to go to the professor's house now, even though it's the middle of the night?  I don't really know.  I'll probably end up doing that, because nobody has contradicted it, but then again, only two or three people have even made any comments on it at all.


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm in, 
and I thought the plan was to wait until first light then assault the scholar [cough, I mean visit the scholar]


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah, we're looking for a place to spend the night and go visit the professor in the morning.


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 18, 2005)

Are you there, Joshua...?


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 18, 2005)

Sorry - I had family in town and thought I could still post, but I couldn't.  So, if everyone's agreed, I'll just fast-forward a few hours until dawn and take it up from there later today.


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 18, 2005)

Sounds good.


----------



## MadMaxim (Sep 7, 2005)

So... When are we going to continue the adventure?


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah, sorry for the delay--busier at work than I had been, and I didn't think of checking these threads.

It looks like we are (for sure) down to just the two of you.  I will actually "re-open" this thread in an attempt to recruit any other potential players, and meanwhile I will continue our adventure with the two we do have, starting later today.


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2005)

I was thinking of a monstrous-type cleric, out to prove his kind aren't the threats they may at first appear. I'm really interested in what I've heard about shifters, but unfortunately I don't have the Eberron book. Is there somewhere I could find the basics stats online (or have someone post / email them)? If not, that's fine; I can probably get much the same concept using a half-orc. Just thought making use of the weretouched in a horror campaign might be especially appropriate.

jason


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 8, 2005)

I'd be up for another Eberron game.  I havent used Ken Hood's system, but I see that you have attached the file there.  If Races of Eberron is open I'd love to go for a Shifter Druid.  Though as it looks like more muscle is needed perhaps Shifter Ranger might be more appropriate.


----------



## Krug (Sep 9, 2005)

Hmm what else does the party need? Warforged Necromancer? Because it sounds so... absurd...


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 9, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> NEWSFLASH!!! Due to some player dropouts, we're down to two characters; a half-elf psion and a human warmage (from Complete Arcane) I will be entertaining the idea of adding more characters to get back up to something resembling "full strength." If you are interesting in jumping into this story, which has really just begun, post in this thread!




Right muscle it is.  I'll have a look at Shifter Ranger or Barbarian tonight.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 9, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> I was thinking of a monstrous-type cleric, out to prove his kind aren't the threats they may at first appear. I'm really interested in what I've heard about shifters, but unfortunately I don't have the Eberron book. Is there somewhere I could find the basics stats online (or have someone post / email them)? If not, that's fine; I can probably get much the same concept using a half-orc. Just thought making use of the weretouched in a horror campaign might be especially appropriate.
> 
> jason



I don't have the stats handy, but I'm sure I can summarize for you when we get home.  I big part of the problem is that much of a shifters development is (or at least can) be dependent on picking up so-called shifter feats.  Those'll be more complicated to summarize.  The easiest thing to do would be go to a bookstore, if you can, and read through the shifter section in either the Eberron Campaign setting, Races of Eberron, or ideally both.

But if that isn't feasible, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 9, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Right muscle it is.  I'll have a look at Shifter Ranger or Barbarian tonight.



Cool.  One of my favorite characters that I've played in Eberron was a shifter ranger/barbarian, alternating levels between the two classes.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 9, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Hmm what else does the party need? Warforged Necromancer? Because it sounds so... absurd...



Heh, yes it does.  Are you proposing that, or just commenting?


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I don't have the stats handy, but I'm sure I can summarize for you when we get home.  I big part of the problem is that much of a shifters development is (or at least can) be dependent on picking up so-called shifter feats.  Those'll be more complicated to summarize.  The easiest thing to do would be go to a bookstore, if you can, and read through the shifter section in either the Eberron Campaign setting, Races of Eberron, or ideally both.
> 
> But if that isn't feasible, I'll see what I can do.




I think I finally found the basics on the race and the shifter traits (from the core book and Races of ...) online, so I think I can do the initial character statting with what I have. I've been debating getting some Eberron stuff for a while. If the campaign keeps rolling along, I'll probably break down and buy one or more books in the near future.

I'll get a concept up here shortly, and start working on stats if you like what I come up with.

thanks,

jason


----------



## Krug (Sep 9, 2005)

Yeah proposing a warforged necromancer...


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 9, 2005)

Alright, you three are welcome to join!  Wow, that was really quick...  I'll go shut off the tap now, change this thread title to show that I'm no longer recruiting, and we can get busy as soon as I have characters from you lot.

Just in case it's not obviously mentioned earlier, the story itself is right here and feel free to get caught up with where we are.  We'll find a way to very quickly integrate your new characters while we're still in town and it will be easy.


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2005)

Cool! Okay, fleshed out concept below, stats to follow later today:

Galec Setou, shifter (shiftwing) cleric of Dol Dorn

Galec was raised in relative seclusion, on a small farm off the main thoroughfares into and out of the city [Greenblade?]. But much as his mother feared for his safety, when the young shifter learned how to fly, there was little Momma could do.

Galec couldn't express his osprey aspect for long, but each day, for all the time he could manage, he flew, high above everything, revelling in the wind caressing his face, the warmth of the sun all that much closer. This was living.

Or, it was until someone decided to shoot him down. The arrow tore into Galec's shoulder, and he fell, hard. He heard and felt the bones crunching when he landed. His vision swam, his body burned with pain. The sound of the hunter, spitting out his hatred for "aberrations" like Galec, echoed oddly. He was going to die, the hunter promised.

But Galec fought. Through the pain, through the blinding fear, he fought, dodging blows and returning his own. He refused to give up, to believe his gifts were a curse to be cut out of Eberron like an infection. And when he could do no more, and the hunter once again raised his sword, another blade erupted from the man's chest.

The priest of Dol Dorn had seen Galec's strength and perseverance, and knew his god would never forgive him for letting such a fiery warrior fall at the hands of the kind of bitter coward who shot children. Galec and his gifts, both of body and spirit, were commendable, the priest assured him. He was clearly blessed by Dol Dorn.

Against his mother's pleas otherwise, Galec left to join the priest's order when he was well enough, and dedicated himself to Dol Dorn's teachings. Apparently Dol Dorn approved, as on top of his natural abilities, Galec gained the rare gift of divine magic, as well. 

Now he's something of a crusader, out to prove that the weretouched are not born evil, and likewise determined to destroy genuinely evil creatures - aberrations, undead, and other beasts born for sinister purposes.

-------------------------------

jason


----------



## Krug (Sep 9, 2005)

Cool. How is char generation done? Point buy?

Any chance of the Necromancer variant shown here?


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 9, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Cool. How is char generation done? Point buy?
> 
> Any chance of the Necromancer variant shown here?



I think it says somewhere in this thread how to do it, but ability scores are standard array, plus three ability increases right off the bat, and a simplified version of an earlier version of GrimNGritty hit points for figuring --you guess it-- your hit points.  I know that's attached in this thread somewhere.

I'm not familiar with the Necromancer variant, and I'm running off for half a day of vacation to go camping with the family, but I'll have a look at it.  I'm pretty flexible on alternate classes and whatnot--feel free to use anything from the Complete series for instance, or psionics, or whathaveyou.

If it's anything beyond those, though, let me know ahead of time; I want to have a look at it first.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 9, 2005)

Krug, here is what I have gathered from reading the OoC thread:
ken hood's hit points will be used (doc. linked on first page)
some form of fear and madness rules will be used
stats: 15,14,13,12,10,8 and then take three +1 ability increases
1st level, standard starting cash


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2005)

*Galec*

Alright. Here's what I have. I fiddled with the last bit on his background, since he came out sounding more Lawful than Chaotic. Let me know if I messed something up.


```
[B]Name:[/B] Galec Setou
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric 1
[B]Race:[/B] Shifter
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[B]Deity:[/B] Dol Dorn

[B]Str:[/B] 11 +0       [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1       [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 13
[B]Con:[/B] 13 +1       [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0       [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 +2       [B]Init:[/B] +3*       [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1       [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -

* +2 init. from Shifter Instinct feat

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +1    +0    +0    +0    13
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +1          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +2          +4


[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Longsword................+1......1d8.........19-20/x2


[B]Languages:[/B] Common

[B]Abilities:[/B]

--Shifter--

* Shapechanger subtype
* +2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Cha
* Shifting 1/day, 5 rounds
* Shifter trait (Shiftwing): +2 Dex, fly speed 20'
* Low-light vision
* +2 racial on Balance, Climb, and Jump

--Cleric--

* Simple Weapon and all armor proficiencies, all non-tower shields
* Divine Spell per day: 
            orisons: 3 (DC 13)
            1st level: 2+1 (DC 14)
* Spontaneous Cure Spells
* Domains:
      ~Strength: Enhancement bonus to Str = cleric level. 1 round / day
      ~War: favored weapon (longsword) Martial Weapon Proficiency and Weapon Focus  
* Chaotic and Good auras
* Turn Undead 4x/day


[B]Feats:[/B] 
Shifter Instincts (1st level)
Martial Weapon Proficiency-Longsword (War Domain)
Weapon Focus-Longsword (War Domain)


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 8       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
--Class--
Concentration..............4....+1..........+5
Diplomacy..................2....+1..........+3
Know: religion.............2....+0..........+2
--Cross Class--
Balance....................0....+0...+2*....+2
Climb......................0....+0...+2*....+2
Jump.......................0....+0...+2*....+2
Listen.....................0....+2...+1**...+3
Sense Motive...............0....+2...+1**...+3
Spot.......................0....+2...+1**...+3

* racial bonus
** Shifter Instincts bonus

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]

Longsword................15gp...4lb
Leather armor............10gp..15lb
Backpack..................2gp...2lb
Pouch, belt...............1gp...1/2lb
Flint and Steel...........1gp...--
Trail rations (x4)........2gp...4lb
Sunrod....................2gp...1lb
Waterskin.................1gp...4lb
Ink (1 oz.)...............8gp...--
Inkpen....................1sp...--
Parchment (x5)............1gp...--
Holy symbol, wooden.......1gp...--
Holy water...............25gp...1lb
Traveler's Outfit.........--....--
spell comp pouch..........5gp...2lb




[B]Total Weight:[/B]33.5lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 25gp 9sp 


                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                38    76   115   230   575

[B]Age:[/B] 20
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 180lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Yellow
[B]Hair:[/B] Light Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Olive
```

*Appearance:* Galec is lean and well-kept. While he embraces his wild shifter heritage, he likewise understands the value of "appearing civilized." His face is angular, his nose pointed. Both features grow more prominent when he channels his osprey-self to shift.

*Background*[sblock]Galec was raised in relative seclusion, on a small farm off the main thoroughfares into and out of the city [Greenblade?]. But much as his mother feared for his safety, when the young shifter learned how to fly, there was little Momma could do.

Galec couldn't express his osprey aspect for long, but each day, for all the time he could manage, he flew, high above everything, revelling in the wind caressing his face, the warmth of the sun all that much closer. This was living.

Or, it was until someone decided to shoot him down. The arrow tore into Galec's shoulder, and he fell, hard. He heard and felt the bones crunching when he landed. His vision swam, his body burned with pain. The sound of the hunter, spitting out his hatred for "aberrations" like Galec, echoed oddly. He was going to die, the hunter promised.

But Galec fought. Through the pain, through the blinding fear, he fought, dodging blows and returning his own. He refused to give up, to believe his gifts were a curse to be cut out of Eberron like an infection. And when he could do no more, and the hunter once again raised his sword, another blade erupted from the man's chest.

The priest of Dol Dorn had seen Galec's strength and perseverance, and knew his god would never forgive him for letting such a fiery warrior fall at the hands of the kind of bitter coward who shot children. Galec and his gifts, both of body and spirit, were commendable, the priest assured him. He was clearly blessed by Dol Dorn.

Against his mother's pleas otherwise, Galec left to join the priest's order when he was well enough, and dedicated himself to Dol Dorn's teachings. Apparently Dol Dorn approved, as on top of his natural abilities, Galec gained the rare gift of divine magic, as well. 

Emboldened by his double gifts, Galec is something of a rebel, ignoring orders when he feels he knows a better way to deal with evil. His hatred of true aberrations and undead often drives him to act counter to the will of the church, but his divine gifts have gone a long way to gaining him quick forgiveness in these situations.[/sblock]

*Spells Prepared (morning)*:[sblock]Orisons (3): Guidance, Resistance, Detect Magic
1st Level (2+1): Bless, Detect Evil, Enlarge Person (D)[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 10, 2005)

Here is my first draft, I'll work more on it over the weekend/early next week.  Note taht I will be going on vacation Sept 20-29.  So hopefully I can either start after that.  I dont want to hold everything up for you though so if this disqualifies me, I apologize.

[sblock]Rangrel Kommryn; 
shifter barbarian 1; 
medium humaniod (shapeshifter);
*Init * +3; Senses *Listen* +4, *Spot * +0; Low-light Vision
*Languages:* Common.
----------------------------
*AC* 19, flat-footed 16, touch 13;
*HP* 17 (HD 1); 
*Fort* +3, *Ref * +5, *Will * +0; 
----------------------------
*Spd * 40'; 
*Melee*: battleaxe +5 (1d8+4/x2);
*Ranged*: shortbow +4 (1d6/x3) Range 60'; 
*Attack Options*: Gorebrute charge +5 (2d6 dmg, opposed str check or knock prone); rage 1/day, shift x/day 
*Base Atk* +1, Grapple +5; 
*Action Points*: 4
----------------------------
*Abilities*: Str 18, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 8.
*XP*: 0
*Feats*: Gorebrute Elite
*Skills*: Climb +10 (-2ACP), Jump +10 (-2ACP), Listen +4, Survival +4
*Possessions*: chainshirt, battleaxe, heavy wooden shield, shortbow, 20 arrows, traveling outfit, backpack, wineskin.
*Money*: 5sp, 13cp.

*Class/Race Features:*
Rage: [sblock]A barbarian can fly into a rage a certain number of times per day. In a rage, a barbarian temporarily gains a +4 bonus to Strength, a +4 bonus to Constitution, and a +2 morale bonus on Will saves, but he takes a -2 penalty to Armor Class. The increase in Constitution increases the barbarian’s hit points by 2 points per level, but these hit points go away at the end of the rage when his Constitution score drops back to normal. (These extra hit points are not lost first the way temporary hit points are.) While raging, a barbarian cannot use any Charisma-, Dexterity-, or Intelligence-based skills (except for Balance, Escape Artist, Intimidate, and Ride), the Concentration skill, or any abilities that require patience or concentration, nor can he cast spells or activate magic items that require a command word, a spell trigger (such as a wand), or spell completion (such as a scroll) to function. He can use any feat he has except Combat Expertise, item creation feats, and metamagic feats. A fit of rage lasts for a number of rounds equal to 3 + the character’s (newly improved) Constitution modifier. A barbarian may prematurely end his rage. At the end of the rage, the barbarian loses the rage modifiers and restrictions and becomes fatigued (-2 penalty to Strength, -2 penalty to Dexterity, can’t charge or run) for the duration of the current encounter (unless he is a 17th-level barbarian, at which point this limitation no longer applies). 
[/sblock]
Shift: [sblock]A shifter can shift 1/day +1/2 shifter feats (1/day).  It is a free action, lasting a number of rounds equal to 3 + Con modifier +1/shifter feat (5, 7 while raging). A Gorebrute shifter gains +2 Str while shifting and manifests powerful horns that can be used as a natural weapon during a charge attack.  The horns deal 2d6+1/4 levels. With the Gorebrute Elite feat, anyone who takes damage from his horns must succeed on an opposed Strength check (Rangrel gains +2 for charging) or be knocked prone.[/sblock]

*Description*: Rangrel is a tall young shifter, barely 15. His frame and bearing certainly give him the appearance of someone older, but he is still quite immature.  His antler like horns are still pretty vestigial, until he shifts at which time they sprout out to a full rack.  His face is free of facial hair/fur, but from his head and neck down his back he has thick light brown fur.  He wears a tattered, but still functional chain shirt and simple worn clothing.  His axe and shield are dented and chipped but just as deadly as when they were first created.  Little adorns his shield but a strong metal band around the edge holding the battered wood together.  He has an ugly pink scar from his throat down across his chest from when he had been nearly killed as a young boy.

*Personality*: Rangrel is immature and quick to temper.  He has been hunted across the Eldeen Reaches and does not trust anyone.  He tries not to speak too much, but isn't very successful.  He has an opinion on everything, however misinformed he might be.  He hates the Church of the Silver Flame and will attack them on sight.  He loves alcohol, drowning out the pain of the past whenever he can, that it helps him in social situations is a definite bonus.

*History*: During the Last War, his family lived the lives of nomads, moving from location to location chasing game throughout the northern realms of Aundair and the Eldeen Reaches.  They bothered no one and took no sides in the war, leaving such nonsense to the 'civilized'.  That was until a group of errant Silver Flame knights found them. Using the chaos of the last war the so called paladins choose to continue their righteous hunt for lycanthropes.  Rangrel's grandfather had been one, and his father carried the 'taint' as well.  The knights caught them unaware so far into the Reaches that his family were not expecting trouble. Heavily armed and experienced the knights slaughtered his family, leaving the young man for dead.  

Left for dead a wandering Ashbound druid rescued the young boy and brought him back to health.  Feeling anger and hatred, Rangrel set out as soon as he could to try and find those who had killed his family.  So far he knows little beyond the silvery flame that they wore on their chests.  He has come to Greenblade, broke and without hope of ever actually tracking them down.  Turning to the plunder of graves and the robbing of drunks in the street he is very down on his luck.
[/sblock]


----------



## Krug (Sep 10, 2005)

Do we just add ourselves into the adventure right now, stumbling as a group into the other two?

My draft as well.
[sblock]
	
	



```
[B]Name:[/B]  Darksheen
[B]Class:[/B] Necromancer 1
[B]Race:[/B]  Warforged
[B]Size:[/B]  Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral 
[B]Deity:[/B]

[i]Str: 10 Dex: 11+1=2 Con: 12+2R=14 Int: 15+1=16 Wis: 14-2R+1=13 Cha: 8-2R=6[/i]

[B]Str:[/B] 10 (+0)      [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 (+1)      [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 6
[B]Con:[/B] 14 (+2)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +1     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 16 (+3)      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 13 (+1)      [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] - 
[B]Cha:[/B] 6  (-2)      [B]ACP:[/B]   0        [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 5%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]            10  +0    +0    +2    0    +0    +2    +0    14
[B]Touch:[/B] 12               [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +3          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      2     0          +2
[b]
Armor                    Bonus   Dex   ACP   ASF  Weight    Cost[/b]
-

[B]
Weapon                    Attack   Damage     Critical   Range   Weight  Cost[/B] 
Dagger                       +0      1d4      19-20/x2      20'   1lb     2gp
Slam                         +0      1d4          x2         -    -       -
Light X-bow                  +2      1d8      19-20/x2      80'   4lb    35gp
- bolts (10)                                                      1lb     1gp

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, 

[B]Abilities:[/B] Living Construct, Immune to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, 
disease, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, sickened and energy drain; cannot heal damage 
naturally, Light Fortification, +2 armor bonus, Skeleton Servitor, disallowed schools 
(Illusion, Abjuration)

[B]Feats:[/B] Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Necromancy)

[b]Spells:[/b] 
0 level (3/Dc: 12) - Acid Orb, Daze, Read Magic
1 level (2+1/DC: 13) - Magic Missile, Sleep, Cause Fear

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 20    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4
[B]Skills                      Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration               Con   4    +2           6
Decipher Script             Int   4    +3           7
Knowledge (Arcana)          Int   4    +3           7
Knowledge (Religion)        Int   4    +3           7
Spellcraft                  Int   4    +3           7

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Backpack                   2gp    2lb
Pouch                      5gp    2lb
Identification papers, std 2gp    -
Traveling Papers           2sp    -
Traveler's Outfit          1gp    5lb
Waterskin                  1gp    4lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 21 lb                [B]Money:[/B] 24gp 8sp

                     [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]         33lb   66lb   100lb  200lb   


[B]Age:[/B] 4 years
[B]Height:[/B] 6'3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 290 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Black
[B]Hair:[/B] None
[B]Skin:[/B] Black

[b]Description[/b]: Darksheen is made of black, charred metal, splintered, cracked and 
broken all over the place, and looks ready for the scrapheap. 

[b]Background[/b]: Darksheen was supposed to be a fighter, but perhaps there was a flaw in its 'programming'. Sent to battle in the war, the Darksheen saw many of its comrades and those of the enemy fall, and it never took up arms. It began to wonder about the nature of existence and death, and undeath, especially after it came across the papers of a necromancer called Nazmun.

Darksheen was badly damaged in combat, but managed to be repaired by a kindly 
artificer. He fled with the necromancy books, and continues his research down the road 
of the damned, some say. But Darksheen knows there is much more to learn and 
understand, and that the undead might just be like him, another sort of artificial 
construct... 

His ambition is to become a true necromancer, as he studies the ways and reasons of 
undeath. Originally from the Mournland, he now wanders Eberron looking for adventure...
```

The Necromancer Variant is basically this, taken from Unearthed Arcana I believe, where one gets a Skeletal Minion rather than a familiar.


> Skeletal Minion
> 
> A 1st-level necromancer using this variant can begin play with an undead minion (a human warrior skeleton). Obtaining this minion takes 24 hours and uses up magical materials that cost 100 gp.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 12, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Do we just add ourselves into the adventure right now, stumbling as a group into the other two?



That seems easiest.  While everyone is still in town, I can have the rest of you wander by and get involved.

If you could please also send me a bit of backstory on your characters; who you are and what you're doing in town at least.  A few sentences is enough to start on; we can flesh it out later.


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2005)

If there's a temple of Dol Dorn in town, I set up GAlec's background so he could actually be a local. If not, I figure the temple decided to send him out "on mission" in hopes that he'd finally burn himself out on this rebel schtick if he took a few good knocks along the way. The trip's taken him out by Greenblade, where he's stopping for a few days, trying to decide if they need him or if he should keep moving.


----------



## Krug (Sep 12, 2005)

Darksheen:
[sblock]
Is in town to look for the famed necronmancer Iglis, but seems to have stumbled onto something bigger..
[/sblock]


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 12, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> If there's a temple of Dol Dorn in town, I set up GAlec's background so he could actually be a local. If not, I figure the temple decided to send him out "on mission" in hopes that he'd finally burn himself out on this rebel schtick if he took a few good knocks along the way. The trip's taken him out by Greenblade, where he's stopping for a few days, trying to decide if they need him or if he should keep moving.



There's not; there's a small chapel to Dol Arrah, and a Church of the Silver Flame only.


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> There's not; there's a small chapel to Dol Arrah, and a Church of the Silver Flame only.




Alrighty. Then the missionary option should work fine, and the absence of a temple to his deity would probably be enough to have Galec sticking around town to see if these folks would benefit from his presence.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 12, 2005)

jkason said:
			
		

> Alrighty. Then the missionary option should work fine, and the absence of a temple to his deity would probably be enough to have Galec sticking around town to see if these folks would benefit from his presence.



Depending on how jazzed he is about Dol Dorn, that's certainly a likely enough motivation.  Other than the scarily zealous fanatics of the Silver Flame temple (at least in this locale; the local priest there is a real demagogue) folks here are pretty non-religious in general, and sceptical of the benefits of religion.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 12, 2005)

OKay I wrote up some additional descriptions above.  Having that Church of the Silver Flame in town ought to make things interesting.  I'll catch up on reading the thread today.  I know that this is a horror type campaign and a big bruiser is a little harder to fit in with scholars and the like, but hopefully his tortured past will help.  Any suggestions are appreciated from players and dm alike.


----------



## Krug (Sep 14, 2005)

Any decision on the Necromancer variant? Basically, having a skeletal minion rather than a familiar.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 14, 2005)

A skeletal familiar sounds fun, but is that the link you posted?  I saw something about Domain Wizards that seemed be similar to the concept of the Battle Mage, only with more options--i.e., much fewer spells, but slightly more potency to the spells you do have.

I don't really have a problem with that.


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2005)

Is Darksheen walking around with his minion in tow? Just wondering, since--given Galec's background and profession--it'll likely make a big difference in how he first reacts when the warforged enters the garden.

jason


----------



## MadMaxim (Sep 15, 2005)

I didn't even see you guys come on board! Welcome to the show! Good to see you again, Krug


----------



## Krug (Sep 15, 2005)

Oops. It should be this one.
[sblock]


> Skeletal Minion
> 
> A 1st-level necromancer using this variant can begin play with an undead minion (a human warrior skeleton). Obtaining this minion takes 24 hours and uses up magical materials that cost 100 gp.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]

As it costs 100gp for a skeletal minion, I presume I don't have one yet? And if I did, he'd be robed up and wearing a mask.

And good to see you Madmaxim!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 15, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> As it costs 100gp for a skeletal minion, I presume I don't have one yet? And if I did, he'd be robed up and wearing a mask.



No, you can't afford it yet (why does it cost money, though, I wonder?-- spell components to "call the familiar?")  I'll see what I can do about getting you guys a bit more stuff soon, though--I think the idea of a skeleton familiar is kinda fun.


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2005)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> I didn't even see you guys come on board! Welcome to the show!




Heh. Thanks. Looks like we joined just in time for the really messy stuff. 

jason


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 16, 2005)

I finished catching up on the reading today, sorry for the delay work has really picked up.  Did you want me jump in now, or wait till I am back from vacation? (the 29th)


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 16, 2005)

It's up to you; I'm flexible.  It'd probably be easier to get you back in after you're back; that's almost two weeks away.

But I'll happily do either.


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah I think I'll stay out for now and come in once I am back. 

I have been thinking about my character a lot the past couple of days.  Do you think that a big immature barbarian really fits with the campaign style? I made him because the party definitely needed a bruiser.  But the more I think about it the more I am contemplating making a different character, a skill character.


----------



## MadMaxim (Sep 19, 2005)

Skills are always welcome


----------



## MadMaxim (Oct 3, 2005)

Hey, Joshua, when are we continuing the adventure? You haven't posted here for some time. Is work taking all your time? Just wondering...


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm back   I will work on a skills based character and get him up asap.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm back.  As normal, I barely got online at all on the weekend; mostly just to check my email and look for the ENnies judge thread.

I'll check the story thread today and see where we are; I won't leave work until it's done!


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Jor, changeling rogue*

Jor; 
changeling rogue 1 (racial substitution 1); 
medium humaniod (shapeshifter);
*Init * +1; Senses *Listen* +6, *Spot * +6;
*Languages:* Common, elven, halfling.
----------------------------
*AC* 15, flat-footed 14, touch 11;
*HP* 10 (HD 1); 
*Fort* +0, *Ref * +3, *Will * +2; 
----------------------------
*Spd * 30'; 
*Melee*: rapier +0 (1d6/18-20/x2);
*Ranged*: shortbow +1 (1d6/x3) Range 60'; 
*Attack Options*: sneak attack (1d6)
*Base Atk* +0, Grapple +0; 
*Action Points*: 4
----------------------------
*Abilities*: Str 10, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 15, Wis 14, Cha 14.
*XP*: 0
*Feats*: Investigate
*Skills*: Bluff +8, Gather Information +6, Search +6, Sense Motive +8, Spot +6, Listen +6, Decipher Script +6, Disguise +16, Diplomacy +6, Intimidate +8, Hide +5, Move Silently +5.
*Possessions*: chainshirt, rapier, shortbow, 20 arrows, traveling outfit, backpack, wineskin.
*Money*: 5sp, 13cp.

*Class/Race Features:*
Minor Shapechange
Social Intuition

*Description*: Jor is and has always been Jorenna Lorren, a curious half elf.  She stands at average height with long auburn hair and deep blue eyes.  She is of slim build and wears simple clothing.  She has a tattoo on the back of her neck of an owl.  Her cloak has a subtle tracery of fine leaves of a variety of subdued fall colours and is her prize possession. 

*Personality*: A passer, Jor hides from her own true being, believing that she was meant to be like her adoptive parents ~ a half elf.  Throughout her life in Greenblade she has always appeared as Jorenna, never shifting her appearance.  Her parents, owners of a small supply shop in the town have brought her up thinking all along that she is a half-elf like them. 

*History*: Found abandoned by her parents, Jor did not know that she was not a half-elf until she was 8 when in fear she altered shape.  She had been out in the forest and as dusk fell she heard rustling in the under brush nearby.  As she stood frozen in terror a young wolf came stalking out, barring its teeth.  It circled around the frightened young girl, its yellow eyes gleaming in the failing light.  At that moment, Jor heard a hoot from an owl startling her from her frozen panic.  Instinctively she shifted form growing into the form of a large adult human.  The wolf caught off guard with the change in form but not smell, backed off a little and when Jor tossed a rock at it the confused animal took off.

Finding out she could shift was hard for the young girl and she asked her parents about it when she came running home crying.  The consoled her and told her about her past or what little they knew of it.  She promised them right there that she would never do that again.   While her curiousity was uncurbed, she is still not comfortable changing shape.  She remains curious about her kind but has not yet met another changeling.  She had an owl tattooed on her back to commemorate the moment her life changed when she was a teenager.

Now almost an adult she has decided to take her life into her hands and start doing something besides minding the shop.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 14, 2005)

Joshua,  Jor is complete.  How does she look?  I was thinking that I could show up soon at the healers, having heard from her friend (the healer) that some strange people had showed up.  Her friend said that they had brought someone (someone Jor knows) in to get looked at and he needed her help to find out more about these strangers and what happened to their mutual aquaintance.  Sound good?


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 17, 2005)

Sounds great!  Everything looks good.  Interesting background.

By the way, she would know that there are a handful of changelings who live in town; The Emporium is (in)famous for employing two changelings as prostitutes.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 19, 2005)

Okay, I'll keep it in mind.  Jor would have purposely avoided any known changelings, denying her heritage and fully involving herself in the half-elven community if there is one.


----------



## jkason (Oct 23, 2005)

FYI, I'm near enough to the projected landfall for Hurricane Wilma that I may lose some power or internet. I'm far enough out that I don't anticipate catastrophe, but in case I can't get online and Galec's silent, feel free to NPC him for a few days if he goes silent tomorrow.

jason


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 25, 2005)

Turns out ENWorld itself was down--I was out of commission myself Friday, and then the weekend hit, and I didn't get online at all.  Now that we're back up, I'll see if I can get the thread moving again.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey, everyone!  Sorry I've been AWOL for the last ... wow, nearly a week now!  Anyway, I'm more or less back, and want to get this game back in the saddle.  What's everyone want to do?  Is everyone pretty much decided to go look for the druids now, or what?


----------



## jkason (Nov 9, 2005)

I think that was the plan, yeah.

jason


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 9, 2005)

wb
yup lets visit the druids


----------



## MadMaxim (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah, we want to know how much the tree huggers know about that site


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 15, 2005)

OK, will do.  Look for a post to the game thread in the next hour or two...


----------



## MadMaxim (Nov 19, 2005)

I suppose you're very busy, Joshua, but I was wondering whether this adventure is going to continue in the near future? It's just that I've enjoyed it so far and would be sad to see it die like so many other PbP games I've been in.


----------



## MadMaxim (Nov 24, 2005)

Okay, now the second PbP game I was in just died... Crap...


----------



## MadMaxim (Dec 7, 2005)

Am I to assume that this game has died as well...?


----------



## Desdichado (Dec 12, 2005)

D'oh!  I have been very busy, and frankly, I completely forgot to check in on this game.

Sadly, I've been away from it long enough, I'm not quite sure where I was originally going anymore, and my schedule is still busy enough with other things, that I will continue to have difficulty giving this game the attention it deserves.

So, with some regret, I will sadly pull the plug on this game too...


----------

